# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Modillian, Bluetooth Smart Watch Strap Buckle

## Airicist

youtube.com/SmartStrap

facebook.com/modillian

twitter.com/Modillian

----------


## Airicist

Modillian Teaser 

 Published on May 8, 2014




> Modillian: Make Your Watch Smart. Launch on June 10 !

----------


## Airicist

Article "Introducing The Modillian Bluetooth Smart Watch Strap Buckle"

by Ariel Adams
May 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Modillian - make your watch smart 

 Published on Jun 9, 2014




> Modillian's CEO and Co-founder, Eran Reuveni, speaking to the crowd-funding community.

----------

